# [gcc-4.4.4-r1] problème de compilation [Résolu]

## RickyLoad

Bonjour à tous 

Bon j'ai un problème avec ma mise à jour de gcc !!

Déjà j'ai bien un 

```

Gentoo rickyload # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.3 *

Gentoo rickyload #

```

Ainsi que ceci 

```

Gentoo rickyload # binutils-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-2.20.1 *

Gentoo rickyload #

```

C'est dans la mise a jour vers la version gcc-4.4.4-r1 que çà se gâte !!

je vous colle :

Le config.log ==> http://gentoo.pastebin.ca/1888871

Ou j'ai bien remarqué çà 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gcc version 4.4.3 (Gentoo 4.4.3-r2 p1.2)
> 
> configure:3309: $? = 0
> ...

 

mais je ne sais que faire  :Sad: 

Je vous poste aussi mon make.conf

==> http://gentoo.pastebin.ca/1888880

ainsi que : emerge --info

==> http://gentoo.pastebin.ca/1888886

et tout de même l'erreur à la compile de gcc 

```

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r1/work/gcc-4.4.4/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include/g++-v4 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --without-ppl --without-cloog --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --enable-libgomp --enable-cld --with-python-dir=/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/python --disable-libgcj --with-arch=i686 --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion=Gentoo 4.4.4-r1 p1.0, pie-0.4.5

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether ln works... yes

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r1/work/build':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r1 failed:

 *   failed to run configure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5106:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 *   environment, line 5701:  Called gcc_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3285:  Called gcc_do_configure

 *   environment, line 2995:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${S}"/configure "$@" || die "failed to run configure";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r1/work/gcc-4.4.4'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r1/temp/build.log'

Gentoo rickyload #

```

Merci pour votre aide .

P.S. s'il vous faut d'autre infosLast edited by RickyLoad on Wed Jun 23, 2010 7:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jetboo

```
emerge dev-libs/mpfr
```

 peut etre ?

----------

## RickyLoad

Le problème c'est que plus rien ne compile !!

```

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0/work/mpfr-3.0.0':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0/work/mpfr-3.0.0/config.log

 * ERROR: dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2282:  Called _eapi0_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  610:  Called econf

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0/work/mpfr-3.0.0'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0/temp/build.log'

Gentoo rickyload #

```

arf ...................

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut ça ressemble à ça : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-775067-highlight-libmpfr.html

----------

## RickyLoad

Excellent !!

Tout çà pour une ==> /usr/lib/libmpfr.so.1 absente 

J'ai refait le ls et çà à l'air de rouler à nouveau  :Smile: 

Merci a toi ==> gglaboussole

 Pour infos , voilà après réparation ce que çà donne 

```

rickyload@Gentoo ~ $ ls -l /usr/lib/libmpfr.so*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     16 22 juin  07:21 /usr/lib/libmpfr.so -> libmpfr.so.4.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     25 23 juin  19:00 /usr/lib/libmpfr.so.1 -> /usr/lib/libmpfr.so.4.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     16 22 juin  07:21 /usr/lib/libmpfr.so.4 -> libmpfr.so.4.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 325928 22 juin  07:21 /usr/lib/libmpfr.so.4.0.0

rickyload@Gentoo ~ $ 

```

C'est le revdep-rebuild qui m'a fait remarquer qu'il manquait la libmpfr.so.1 , 

Réclamée au passage par 4 paquets dont le ==> gcc

Voilà @++

----------

## painteru

Salut Ricky !

Je ne parle francais, sorry

If you can, please tell me what you did to solve your problem.

I have the same problem and I made this comand: 

# ln -s /usr/lib/libmpfr.so.4.0.0 /usr/lib/libmpfr.so

but when I make this :

# ls -l /usr/lib/libmpfr.so*

the result is this:

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     16 2010-07-06 16:55 /usr/lib/libmpfr.so -> libmpfr.so.4.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 309500 2010-07-06 16:55 /usr/lib/libmpfr.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     16 2010-07-06 16:55 /usr/lib/libmpfr.so.4 -> libmpfr.so.4.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root      0 2010-07-06 19:26 /usr/lib/libmpfr.so.4.0.0

Don't know what to do else.

Merci

----------

## RickyLoad

Hi Painteru

I noticed this

==> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 309500 2010-07-06 16:55 /usr/lib/libmpfr.so.1 

and with this command

#ln -s /usr/lib/libmpfr.so.1 /usr/lib/libmpfr.so.4.0.0

and then checked with

==> ls -l /usr/lib/libmpfr.so*

----------

